# Popcorn



## Scotty (May 1, 2006)

Anybodys malt like popcorn? Maybe just a few pieces as a treat?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

occasionally, when i make some...i do share a few pieces with my dogs.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

When we have popcorn Bella has pupcorn. We break it up for her. She thinks shes getting the real thing...its soo cute.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I've never tried it with the boyz, we don't really have it much in Scotland,







only when we go to the pictures to see a new film


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I give mine popcorn when I make it. I take out the kernel though so it doesn't get caught in her throat.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Is salt bad for a dog?


----------



## Scotty (May 1, 2006)

> Is salt bad for a dog?[/B]


I was thinking about air poped with no salt.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

> Anybodys malt like popcorn? Maybe just a few pieces as a treat?[/B]


Mine go crazy whenever I make popcorn. I use the microwave kind (smartpop) is that ok? I break the kernels off. They rather have popcorn than any other treat. I did try cheerios today & they loved them too.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Anybodys malt like popcorn? Maybe just a few pieces as a treat?[/B]



Mine go nuts when they hear popcorn in the microwave!







I always give them a few pisces, they just love it!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh my, Peechie loves popcorn







Is it ok for them, hope so my daughter is always making popcorn


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh yeah, Dolce loves popcorn! Growing up, we always gave our dogs popcorn (with salt), so I've never considered that it might be bad for them. None of our family dogs ever had a problem with it, and we've had everything from toy poodles to westies to german shepherds.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I've never tried it with the boyz, we don't really have it much in Scotland,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even Microwave popcorn? Shall we send you some?
















enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

fenway loves it. i break the kernals off...when he was a baby he just melted them in his mouth and then spit them out, but now he mowws it.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I give Rudy the puffy part.I think the husk could get caught in his teeth and cause his discomfort.He loves popcorn!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty gets Smartpop, husks and all. He has never had a problem with choking on the husks and when I brush his teeth I have never noticed the husks caught in his teeth. He LOVES it.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Noel LOVES popcorn. I make the airpoped and take some out for her then add butter and salt for me and hubby lol she goes nuts when she hears it popping at first she would bark and bark then she ate some of it now she dances when she hears it. its so cute!

I can't imagine not having popcorn. We eat it like three times a week.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

The girls get popcorn when we have popcorn







...but just a bit off the edges... as I am afraid a not so cooked kernel might be a problem. They do seem to love it.

~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I would caution against popcorn, especially microwaved which has stuff added to it. My parents have a bichon and the ONLY people food they ever gave her was popcorn. She developed bladder stones TWICE and had to have surgery twice. The vet couldn't say for sure that popcorn caused her bladder stones but suggested that they stop giving her any and all people food. Well that was all they had given her so they stopped and in the past 4.5 years her bladder stones have not come back. She was always on a high grade dog food too. So...I just don't give Lilly any people food because I would hate to feel like I contributed to a health problem if one should arise. Just my opinion though.


----------

